# Nevada Desert Tortoise Baths



## Mojaverocco (Mar 3, 2013)

I herd that you were supposed to give them baths, and I would like to know if its true. He/She is 6 months old. Also if you do need to give them baths, how?


----------



## wellington (Mar 3, 2013)

Tortoises are given warm water soak for 20-30 minute a day until they are around a year old. Then it is every other day until they are around two or so. Then usually cut to 2-3 times a week. I don't know anything about your species. However, I don't know of any species that has been told not to give soaks too.


Btw, keep them warm the whole time they are soaking. Either change the water out for warmer water as it gets cooler or you can put a light over them so keep them warm. Just be sure the light doesn't get them too hot.


----------



## Mojaverocco (Mar 3, 2013)

Thanks! Ill keep searching for someone that knows a little more about the specific breed but thank you for your answer!!!!!   


wellington said:


> Tortoises are given warm water soak for 20-30 minute a day until they are around a year old. Then it is every other day until they are around two or so. Then usually cut to 2-3 times a week. I don't know anything about your species. However, I don't know of any species that has been told not to give soaks too.
> 
> 
> Btw, keep them warm the whole time they are soaking. Either change the water out for warmer water as it gets cooler or you can put a light over them so keep them warm. Just be sure the light doesn't get them too hot.


----------



## wellington (Mar 3, 2013)

Send emysemys a pm. She has some deserts.


----------



## ascott (Mar 3, 2013)

Yes, soaks are good and beneficial....you can get a dish/container that is large enough for your to place the tort into that allows them to walk about a bit but tall enough to not be able to climb out of ---make the water warm and the depth should be just above where the top/bottom shell come together and allow the tort to dip his entire head (nose.eyes and all) under the water---while they drink they do so through their nose/mouth all in one and if you watch you can see them gulp the water in----happens to be one of my most fav thing to watch, don't know why--but just is 

I would let him soak for at least half of an hour and be sure to keep the water warm while doing the soak....

By the way...that is one of the most unique and beautiful torts I have seen....lovely.


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 4, 2013)

Hi Richard:

Your little desert tortoise looks very dry to me. You should be keeping him on a moistened substrate, and soaking him in warm water at least once a day. We keep our babies in habitats with hot lights and heaters boring down on them. We essentially have them on "slow cook." Because their volume is so small, they dehydrate very quickly, even in "hours" rather than "days." 

In the real world baby tortoises stay deep down inside burrows where the earth is a little more damp and the air is more humid. Plus, they will poop and pee down there, causing the humidity to rise.

So, yes, your baby needs to be soaked in warm water at least once a day for about 15 or 20 minutes. Even a half hour wouldn't be too long.


----------



## Tom (Mar 4, 2013)

In addition to the above excellent advice, he should also have a proper humid hide to use on the warm side of his enclosure to help simulate the natural burrows that he'd use in the wild, and a shallow water bowl so he can drink when he wants to.


----------



## Mojaverocco (Mar 4, 2013)

emysemys said:


> Hi Richard:
> 
> Your little desert tortoise looks very dry to me. You should be keeping him on a moistened substrate, and soaking him in warm water at least once a day. We keep our babies in habitats with hot lights and heaters boring down on them. We essentially have them on "slow cook." Because their volume is so small, they dehydrate very quickly, even in "hours" rather than "days."
> 
> ...


He actually isn't dry, it's the filter on Instagram lol


----------



## BeeBee*BeeLeaves (Mar 19, 2013)

Your baby CDT is darling. Cute picture. He/she almost looks albino-ish, yellow-ish, glows. Is that the filter on Instagram doing a little color change? 

Be sure to listen to Yvonne's super experienced advise. She is a goddess. Those soaks she suggests are the bomb for babies and also for sick or acclimating tortoises. Reading about them on the forum helped me and mine.

Babies are fragile and it doesn't take much to make them dehydrated jerky with the heat they need, if it is not also humid for them to stay well hydrated. Keep us posted with your baby's progress. 

You are lucky to have a baby CDT. They so rock! They are treasures!


----------

